# 8 Reasons Why You Fall Off The Wagon



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Clearly, we have an obesity problem in America and many other countries across our planet. Yet, I propose that we do not have a weight loss problem today. In case you’re confused at this apparent contradiction, consider these statistics: According to a study from Oxford University published in The International Journal of Obesity, within 3 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

